
We Roam – Travel the world while working remotely. Thoughts? - yatesnd
http://www.we-roam.com/details
======
jasonparkin
Great idea!

------
ranopano
there are many similar projects. what differentiates you from others?

------
sharvs
Major focus is professional development, any feedback on the program is
greatly appreciated!

------
twtessal
Good idea. How flexible are you to adjusting the trip locations for
international affairs?

------
rmjack12
love. this.

